# stung by scammer: Merry Christmas £108 cYa



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I specifically selected a highly rated user: bobob_uk from eBay to buy a SDHC 32GB 3MBs memory card by Sandisk. He had 99.7% rating. This was Dec 1, 2010. It is now Dec 9 and no sign of the item. No sign of the user he has disappeared and there is no way to contact eBay without a stupid slow system of wait ref their resoluntion centre. The item cost: £108 :x .

Enjoy reading this article from the Mirror about this scammer:

http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2010/12/ebay-has-suspended-the-account.html

*"Ebay has suspended the accounts of one of its biggest traders after we revealed that it was selling goods worth more than £1million a year without a VAT number.

As protestors against tax dodging take to the streets, Britain needs every penny of tax revenue it can get.

We're not helped when large firms like eBay turn a blind eye to apparent tax evasion right under their noses.

Bobob_uk claims to be "the largest and the most professional electronics eBay seller in the UK".*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Is it not easier to contact Paypal for a refund


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Is it not easier to contact Paypal for a refund


Well, I could not find a way to contact eBay. PayPal will not allow me to contact them as I started the case on eBay.

Some good recourse. As its in the news, I may get refunded directly by eBay. Lesson learnt, GOOGLE reviews on eBay user. It actually reveals a lot. Like my news article in the mirror. Although this happened a few days later!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be fair, it wasn't a scam. Their account was closed because they were fiddling the taxman, not their customers.

Doesn't change the fact that you lost money though.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

is your PP account linked to your credit card? if yes can you not claim back from them? :?

not good news tho :x


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Spandex said:


> To be fair, it wasn't a scam. Their account was closed because they were fiddling the taxman, not their customers.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that you lost money though.


Spandex I have since read that he was selling fake items, or items that were not functioning.

1. This site show clearly the Veritas of a user: http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?Us ... eceived+by

2. Then I searched and found a review stating that he had been selling sandisk cards that were in fact inferior, not the speed as stated on the advert.

http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/Fraud-memory- ... 0012941163

then

http://reviews.ebay.co.uk/bobob-uk_W0QQ ... 0019428648

then look here how he is a proven past scammer from a Flash Memory Site:

http://fightflashfraud.wordpress.com/20 ... h-h2testw/

Ikon: I will try eBay. Once that fails. Visa, but it is a Swiss account hopefully as effective.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bummer Naomi :-( I hope you get it sorted.

Charlene


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

This isnt the first time i have heard about people selling fake branded memory cards. If its too cheap to be true then stay away! I always just buy a cheap brand that offer good speeds, no one wants to make fake copies of them.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Spandex I have since read that he was selling fake items, or items that were not functioning.


Well, I assumed you wanted a fake memory card as you were buying it on eBay. :wink:

As for how to recover your money, I think you're doing things in the wrong order. Visa should be your first port of call. They will pull the money straight from Paypal and back into your account. Then it's Paypals problem if they can't resolve the dispute. This is why Paypal would much rather you linked your account to your bank account rather than a credit card - They lose money in a dispute, not you.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Spandex said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex I have since read that he was selling fake items, or items that were not functioning.
> ...


LoL thanks Spandex.

I am not a techie, for upto £100 and people with 30,000 sales and 99.7% sales I thought it would be astute. Its a learning experience for a Non Techie buying goods mate.

I contacted everyone possible, including visa on the day. Looks like fleabay will refund first.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Bummer Naomi :-( I hope you get it sorted.
> 
> Charlene


Charlene, Naomi, Stephanie, R.....

I feel like I am in another dimension..missed out on the name changing morphism... yikes lol

cheers bud, was ranting... a good end to the story....


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Jen-TT said:


> This isnt the first time i have heard about people selling fake branded memory cards. If its too cheap to be true then stay away! I always just buy a cheap brand that offer good speeds, no one wants to make fake copies of them.


I have no clue about flash memory, I can tell you more about derivatives... but its like another world for me.. so Yes I will get screwed... I thought it was a lot of money and saw a few selling in the same range of price so went for the slightly more expensive one with highest rating. Only to find out: its smarter to GOOGLE reviews as more people talk on many other sites about being scammed, like my rant.

Merci


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Even some Amazon traders sell fake cards. I'd recommend only buying from reputable stores. This doesn't necessarily mean paying over the odds either - I always use Moby Memory in the UK as they're cheap, reliable and ship quickly.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Even some Amazon traders sell fake cards. I'd recommend only buying from reputable stores. This doesn't necessarily mean paying over the odds either - I always use Moby Memory in the UK as they're cheap, reliable and ship quickly.


cheers, i need a fast card for my sony nex5 camera...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer Naomi :-( I hope you get it sorted.
> ...


It's the GNC mate and you are a member  (will pm you )

Charlene


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.pixmania.co.uk i only use this company in the last 7-8 yrs and never had an issue. good qual and great delivery on every item i have bought.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> http://www.pixmania.co.uk i only use this company in the last 7-8 yrs and never had an issue. good qual and great delivery on every item i have bought.


Cheers


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> http://www.pixmania.co.uk i only use this company in the last 7-8 yrs and never had an issue. good qual and great delivery on every item i have bought.


they are ok, bit slow tho.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit French too


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Bit French too


Then very snail slow lol


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've used MyMemory a couple of times, didn't have any problems with them - apart from a faulty unit, but they exchanged it quickly and without any fuss.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dash said:


> I've used MyMemory a couple of times, didn't have any problems with them - apart from a faulty unit, but they exchanged it quickly and without any fuss.


Thats most important, as mobymemory have a terrible reputation!!

I have managed to source sandisk locally,32gb at a price. Testing it tomorrow when it arrives. Been such a pain arse wait to try out my new Nex5 camera. It makes pro like photos a doddle.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BLinky said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.pixmania.co.uk i only use this company in the last 7-8 yrs and never had an issue. good qual and great delivery on every item i have bought.
> ...


3 day delivery from order slow? lmao wish my steel orders came in that timescale and thats 3-6k a time lol


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Tested my first sandisk that came as a gift with another camera:

I have tested this by puting my 8GB class 4 card direct into my laptop HP Pavillion dv9000. It has a special direct reader on the laptop itself. Below is my result.

Should I be worried?

Many thanks,

WallSt

Warning: Only 7528 of 7572 MByte tested.
Test finished without errors.
You can now delete the test files *.h2w or verify them again.
Writing speed: 3.90 MByte/s
Reading speed: 3.11 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4
....


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Tested my first sandisk that came as a gift with another camera:
> 
> I have tested this by puting my 8GB class 4 card direct into my laptop HP Pavillion dv9000. It has a special direct reader on the laptop itself. Below is my result.
> 
> ...


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a similar issue while buying on ebay,

Just open a case and tell them item has not arrived and you can not contact the seller.

Ebay will issue you a refund on the sellers behalf. 

Best of luck.

Craig.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a member of another forum which sells all types of electrical stuff and movies, games etc etc and sure there is a member on there with same username!! will check later but he may have been busted ffor selling hard drives full of games, movies etc, was a really respected seller on there, so may have been busted big time rather than just pulled from ebay. hence no reply etc, will go on later and see.

Sorry you have lost your cash.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Checked and not him, good luck mate.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Av forums?


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

JNmercury00 said:


> Av forums?


No mate BST


----------

